# Periphery designs



## mikernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

So a little while back I thought it would be fun to do some Periphery art to be considered for possibly doing some merch. for the guys.

I talked to Jake and he mentioned they were into more minimalist looking designs then full rendered paintings. So I started looking at "The Designer's Republic" and all the killer work they have done in the past ( Wipeout, etc.)

So here's few things I was playing with.












I'd like to do up more in the future. These were a fun departure from my typical painting style


----------



## guitarneeraj (Feb 6, 2012)

#2 

matches the daemoness Cimmerian Blue too..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2012)

Those came out awesome, Mike!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2012)

Great work Mike!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 7, 2012)

That is seriously some of the best designing I've ever seen.

Great job dude!


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kinda words guys... like I said I'd love to actually come up with something the guys in the band might wanna use.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the blue circuit board design


----------

